# The Haunting - Chamber Of Horrors (cassette - 1988)



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

The Haunting - Chamber Of Horrors (cassette) (1988)

1. The Haunting - A Horror Story - 10:35
2. Chamber Of Horrors - Voice - Sounds - Music - 10:00

Side B Chamber Of Horrors, which is music and sound effects, has been previously shared, with the audio program repeating twice, but not side A The Haunting, which is a very nice narrated story with sound effects.

Based on the image of the cassette from the previous post, you'll note the texture on my cassette shell is different.

One other interesting fact is, the music on Chamber of Horrors is mostly comprised of a cover version of Birds Of Fire by The Mahavishnu Orchestra, which I find a very odd choice!

Digitally Mastered & Cleaned - 320 MP3 rip - cassette images by siys

ENJOY!

Important Notice:

I restored this share with a link I found from another guy sharing it, but I feel justified, because he got it from me, then had the nerve to remove my text file that detailed the release. I do know he is a member here. All I can say is, if you share my files have the decency to leave them intact as I made them and don't steal the credit! Thanks! If anyone has a problem with this let me know and I'll remove the share link.

You can read more about why I pulled all my file shares on my NCH Blog.

Get deleted text file here.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks for posting siys. I have the Chamber Of Horrors tape only. It is pretty much the same photo, but the tape texture IS different and the label doesn't say Side A and Side B. Instead it has a symbol in that top left corner that is a black banner with a spooky castle image in it (as seen in the attachment below).


----------



## itzmurda (Oct 29, 2012)

From what I understand, the first release had Side A being "The Haunting" and Side B being "Chamber Of Horrors." When it was re-released (the same year? 1988), "The Haunting" was removed and "Chamber Of Horrors" was on both sides.

Edit: Thanks Dark Lord


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

itzmurda said:


> Does anyone still have a link to this?
> 
> From what I understand, the first release had Side A being "The Haunting" and Side B being "Chamber Of Horrors." When it was re-released (the same year? 1988), "The Haunting" was removed and "Chamber Of Horrors" was on both sides.
> 
> Thanks to anyone that can share.


Pm me your email addy, I have this original one siys's post saved.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's what I have.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I think it may have been the other way around, but no matter.


----------



## Larry Talbot (Nov 3, 2012)

I have that tape in my desk


----------



## itzmurda (Oct 29, 2012)

Halloweiner said:


> I think it may have been the other way around, but no matter.


Personally, I'm not sure, but the version with "The Haunting" has been called the "original version" by several people, including various ebay sellers that specialize in Halloween tapes. Also, there is a user on Youtube who claims to know the story:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94oN_lE7jnA&feature=plcp

"In 1988, a Halloween sound effects tape was released by Tony Inc, featuring generic spooky Halloween party music on one side, referred to as Chamber of Horrors, and a series of short scary tales on the other. Side A, 'The Haunting', proved too scary for the assumed target audience, and the tape was re-released with The Chamber of Horrors track looping on both sides of the tape. This is segment 1 of the long forgotten 'The Haunting' from the original release."

If that's true or not, I have no clue.


----------



## Deccardcayne (Aug 31, 2013)

*Holy Blast From The Past, Batman!*







When I was a small child (6 or 7), I tried to listen to this tape many many times. Every time without fail, I would have to turn it off out of sheer terror. The tape that I had had the above cassette art on one side, and this art on the reverse. I would absolutely love to find this on a cd somewhere. I'm curious to see if I would be able to sit between the audio without having the crap scared out of me. I found this picture on this website last night, and when I saw it my blood ran cold. I'm not even joking.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

halloweiner said:


> thanks for posting siys. I have the chamber of horrors tape only. It is pretty much the same photo, but the tape texture is different and the label doesn't say side a and side b. Instead it has a symbol in that top left corner that is a black banner with a spooky castle image in it (as seen in the attachment below).


i have one of these for sale. It comes in a jewel case, but no insert. 
I am asking $10.00 including shipping via paypal or money order. 
You can contact me via pm.
Yes i know this is a sales post, but would be more likely
to be seen here but thise who'd be interested.


----------



## Matthew_B (Jun 16, 2020)

I know this is an old post but i figured it was worth updating rather than creating a new one.

Does anyone have the version of this tape with "The Haunting" on it? It seems like it was linked at one time but has since been taken down.

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

MediaFire


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.




www.mediafire.com








Matthew_B said:


> I know this is an old post but i figured it was worth updating rather than creating a new one.
> 
> Does anyone have the version of this tape with "The Haunting" on it? It seems like it was linked at one time but has since been taken down.
> 
> ...


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Omg, thank you so much! I love old sound effects!!!


----------

